# What has happen to the TD Canadian Bond Index-e



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks as if is going no where. Why ?


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great explanation 
No words needed
I see a trade,TD waterhouse
Now where to go


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Have a look at the 30 year returns of gov bonds and decided in this low interest rate environment, if you think bonds can continue to forever rally, especially now that stocks are going up.

My advice is not to base your investment decisions on this fund, but base it on your asset allocation and investment plan. Bond funds do serve a purpose and are useful in smoothing out returns, over the long term.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice find, Goldstone. Good for a laugh over my Nutella-and-homemade-jam sandwich.

Though, theoretically speaking, there is still room for rates to go down...


----------

